# Newbie On The Russian



## RoSsIkId (20/6/14)

So while im waiting for my kayfun to arrive i got some ekowool and goodies. Went to @Alex to drop off some ekowool for him to try and well he had a russian gathering dust since his reo mini arrived (reo mini vapes like a bomb).

He quickly set the russian up with a 1.4ohm cotton micro coil and i was making rain clouds. Thanks again sir.

Now i wanted to try the ekowool. Tried the figure of 8 build. Yes the 1st coil did not make it to fireing stage. 2nd coil measured in at 1ohm. Put it in and nothing blew up. Put some vm caramel custard and well i must have done something right as it was producing vapour. Not alot but i was happy with my 2nd coil. Then dry burn started. I drained tank and screwed the wicking up even more. So ill try it again in the morning but will do the micro coil cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (20/6/14)

Try this vid


----------



## Riaz (20/6/14)

nicely done @RoSsIkId


----------



## RoSsIkId (20/6/14)

Ok so today I tried to make a coil. Twice and it didnt work out to my likeing. Went to the hardware store and got a precision screwdriver set, a 2mm, 1.8mm and 1.5mm drill bit.

So the coil I built is a simple 28g 2mm id at 1.5ohm cotton. Ill build up my skills and then try the ekowool again. All this failed coil building i went through a meter of A1 kanthal.

Pretty chuffed with my 1st coil, damn ugly but it vapes and blows smoke at a good rate. Will put in fresh battery later. So here is my work



















And the results

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (20/6/14)

geez the juice channels on that thing are HUGE!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (20/6/14)

Riaz said:


> geez the juice channels on that thing are HUGE!


no no no, that kayfun/russian does NOT have channels - it has the suez canals right there...


----------



## Riaz (20/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> no no no, that kayfun/russian does NOT have channels - it has the suez canals right there...


LOL


----------



## Alex (20/6/14)

That's a special edition russian

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1648700

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

I seem to have received this version of this beauty this morning! What tips do you have on the wicking, I'm working with cotton but I'm also noticing a kinda burnt taste. Funny thing is that the taste only comes from my nemesis. Russian 91 on the SVD and it tastes pretty good. I thought it tasted slightly of machine oil, but the disappearance of the taste has left me confused.

Coil is 26g at 0.9 build. Have I gone too low for the Russian? does it prefer higher resistance?


----------



## RoSsIkId (26/6/14)

Build a 1.2ohm coil when i was using the svd. I trimmed the cotton about 2mm above the chimney and tugged the cotton in. Was vaping at 15w with no dry hits. Think the coil bit to low

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

